

WebKit plug-in to prevent automatic loading of Adobe Flash content - Jakob
http://github.com/rentzsch/clicktoflash/tree/master

======
akirk
This was possible using SafariStand for a long time already. This is now a
plugin and not an InputManager (which is layed on unstable ground (as Apple
wants to disable them in the next OS X version)).

The killer feature (and what sets it apart from SafariStand) actually is the
whitelist. Option-click a Flash object and you can tell it to always load all
flash on the current domain. Sweet!

------
timf
Essential tool. If you use Firefox and want something like this,
<http://flashblock.mozdev.org>

~~~
cninja
And for opera: <http://my.opera.com/Lex1/blog/flashblock-for-opera-9>

------
nickb
Wolf's awesome. Have his blog in my RSS feed and he always delivers quality
info: <http://rentzsch.com/>

I have a love/hate relationship with Flash. On one end, it's awesome for audio
& video and on the other hand, it has such a shitty implementation on a Mac.
It takes 40% of CPU just to decode a video stream which installed video
clients can do in less than 10%. (Incidentally, ever since Adobe purchased
Macromedia, quality of Adobe's stuff has been going down.)

Flash also uses the old Netscape plugin architecture which has a horribly
inefficient input & rendering loop that causes even background tabs to use a
lot of CPU.

~~~
lallysingh
Yes he is.

Even worse, flash ignores its z-order on my box (firefox/solaris x86). Turns
out lots of sites have flash on the front page, with dropdown menus above
it.... ugh.

~~~
ed
That's actually the fault of the developer for choosing a wmode which doesn't
support z-sorting. Flash has no problem hiding behind HTML content.

~~~
zhyder
Setting wmode to transparent/opaque exposes some Flash Player bugs tho (non-US
keyboards print only US characters).

------
pclark
can't upvote this enough.

~~~
Jakob
Yep, I’m happy I found it, too. You want to look after your "shameless plug"
on <http://www.broadersheet.com/yc.friends/>. The link goes to
broadersheet.com (w/o "www") which fails.

~~~
pclark
thats weird. If you go to <http://broadersheet.com/> it works for me?

~~~
Jakob
Nope, not even a ping here. I’m using OpenDNS, seems like an issue on their
side.

~~~
blasdel
While OpenDNS is neither Open nor DNS (by default), they aren't fucking
anything up in this instance.

------
Jakob
It displays a grey box. Flash content is loaded on click. (works only with
webkit browsers)

It works! CPU load is way lower.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I always loved Flashblock for Firefox not so much to save bandwidth/CPU, but
to make sure that wherever I go, jackasses can't spam me with retarded videos
and annoying background music.

